
Ask HN: Should my startup use Slicing Pie equity methodology? - chrischoy
I and my co-worker plan to start a side project, and want to turn it into a start-up eventually. He raised out the methodology of Slicing Pie equity split. I think the methodology is pretty suitable to dynamic start-up environment. I have read some discussions about the pros and cons of Slicing Pie method. But I would like to hear more real experiences. Does anyone have experiences of using this methodology in your start-up?<p>Any share of experiences and thoughts on the method is very much appreciated.
======
mtmail
Short presentation how Slicing Pie works (I haven't seen the term before)
[https://www.slideshare.net/plumtucker/slicing-pie-perfect-
eq...](https://www.slideshare.net/plumtucker/slicing-pie-perfect-equity-
splits)

~~~
chrischoy
Thank you! I read the slides. Slicing Pie looks very good and useful to me,
especially start-up from 0 to 1. Would like to get thoughts before using it.

